# 45g iwagumi attempt...



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, I will try again :icon_wink

Found out I'm fairly bad at dry starting cuba, got some mold rolling in so I submerged it. I'm about to fill'er up tonight, as long as usps pulls through with my reactor.



















Any suggestions? comments? like/dislikes? Besides a better background :icon_lol: (replacing soon....)


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

you are more better than me at HC, mine died out after 3 day's...


----------



## Ramirezi (Feb 13, 2006)

Besides the background....which as you said looks better than the wall paper the Largest rock should be your focal point and is to far to the left. Are you familiar with the golden rule to place your center piece? 
Golden rule ratio is: Tank lengthwise measurement divided by 2.618. The result is where you put a center piece.
I have drawn on the glass with marker to mark the sweet spot where your eye falls automatically. IMO your other stones should point to you center piece stone; all this draws your eye into the design.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies Sapphoqueen and Ramirezi.

I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only person who has troubles using the dry start technique. 

After dividing 36" by 2.618, It seems my main rock starts very close to the spot where 36/2.618 equals. The rock that lies directly on that spot is the rock coming out from behind the main one. According to the Golden rule ratio, should my main rock be slid over to be centered at this specific spot? Or is it the most eye catching part of the rock should be in that spot?

Usps tracking=JUNK by the way....
Will not be filling the tank till early next week. Bummer...


----------



## Ramirezi (Feb 13, 2006)

Try putting the tallest point on the main rock at that point. Then like yesterdays second photo point the smaller rocks twords the big rock. If I had photoshop up (new computer) I would do it for you to see what it looks like. 

Is that what you are asking?


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

Ramirezi thanks for the golden rule stuff ( I wonder why my planted coconut shell with java ferns and a big anubias is right at that point??? the tallest point of my scape is there thanks anyway....


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ramirezi said:


> Try putting the tallest point on the main rock at that point. Then like yesterdays second photo point the smaller rocks twords the big rock. If I had photoshop up (new computer) I would do it for you to see what it looks like.
> 
> Is that what you are asking?


Yes it was. 
I will try and get my hands in the tank for some rearranging this evening. :thumbsup:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I like the last pic, but please, please get rid of that background....


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> I like the last pic, but please, please get rid of that background....


Thanks!
Hahaha Don't worry, I will replace it once I get time to snag a single colored background. I'll probably try a few different colors out for it.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Moved the main rock to the right a little, swapped around the all of the others. The background is just some black cardboard(just slapped in place, nothing permanent). 

I really wish I had some taller stones, but maybe some tall background plant or the flame moss semi wall would help with all of the unused space.


----------



## Kilroy_1911 (Jan 27, 2010)

Any chance you could dump more substrate under the large rock? Or perhaps a flat:hihi: stone to use as a "step stool", then just cover the flat one with teh cool gravel.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

If you want a taller effect, put a hill up under the tallest stone! 

i like this rock set up the best, not a fan of the last one


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

If you want a taller effect, put a hill up under the tallest stone! 

i like this rock set up the best, not a fan of the last one


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Just looks so empty to the right, kinda needs some rocks as well it's like having a 20 gallon but only using 10g of it. l know you planted your hc on the right but try to keep it balanced in a way.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

I removed all of the rocks, and shoveled out as much of the substrate on the left that i could and placed a few large stones down. Then dumped the substrate back on top of them. Followed by the 20 lbs of eco complete i had in my 10 planted tank. Yup, I took the 10g apart. I changed my mind about using HC in this iwagumi scape, I am going to use the HM from my 10g. 

The substrate and the hard scape is a few inches higher. I think it could use another 10-20lbs or so to bury the base of the stones better. I am pretty sure i am going to be using HM to cover at least 75% of the tank. Cut shorter in the front, and taller in the back. Still trying to decide if I am going to keep it to just the Pearlweed or not........Any Suggestions? 
I will have it planted with only HM by tomorrow night, and hopefully have some pictures up.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

looks like you got it under control man. preferably l like to have more soil than what l actually need for planting/rock arrangement purposes. and the short in the front and taller in back suggestion sounds good to me. can't wait to check out the pictures!


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thought the store would have Eco-complete, nope! wont be in till Tuesday until the HM is planted......Petco here=bad communication. The good news is my Co2 reactor that got lost in the mail finally made it here! Also got a hydor inline heater, boy do i love not having the extra equipment in my tank. It may have cost more, but its much nicer to look at than all of my other tanks.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Petco no longer stocks Eco-Complete in Maine anymore, so i snagged a bag flora max, and didn't do a good rinsing job. 
Not sure if Im keeping it to just pearlweed yet.

flash shows more detail on my hardscape oddly enough.
























threw a rock in to help the main rock stand, and left it in there......


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

looks great! the HM is gunna eat them stones haha.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hehe, I plan on trying to tame it to stay lower in the front. I may need to lift the stones out of the substrate a little, your probably right =]


----------



## Ramirezi (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks great how long until it grows in


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Ramirezi, It should be nice and thick in 2 months or so. probably 1 or 2 trims by then.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

depending on your lights, Pearlweed can grow quite fast. I have to trim mine once a week but thats after letting it grow 3-4inches.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks pretty nice!


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks g33tar! =]
I should have a nice school of Green Neons in two to three weeks, 25-30 of them. Aqua bid was the only source i could find for them. 

think thats too many? too little?


----------



## Mjc20 (Sep 8, 2009)

Green024 said:


> Petco no longer stocks Eco-Complete in Maine anymore, so i snagged a bag flora max, and didn't do a good rinsing job.
> Not sure if Im keeping it to just pearlweed yet.


The petco i work for in louisiana no longer carries eco-complete nor can we order it 

i dont know what happened, we went from having 3-5 bags at a time (w/ a max set at 6) to having 0 (with a max set @ 0...and from what ive been told that means it wont be carried anymore (nor can it be ordered))


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

I was the main buyer of eco complete i bet, at this Petco here Topsham. Bought out their stock a few times, I wish I had bought some extra. Now the cost of this product + shipping is going to be brutal.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Lawn needs a mowin soon in the front.
Time to go out and find some larger stones!

Added 30 green neons, shipped from Washington 2 day usps. Added 2 oto's, and for now 4 male guppies, and 2 clown loaches to cut down the snail population.


----------

